# Harvey table saw refurbishment



## Baja-king (3 Apr 2019)

Hello all,

I'd thought I would share my refurbishment/make over of my newly acquired table saw.

The saw was manufactured in 2007 by Harvey and sold under the DEFT name by Lyndhurst Woodworking Machines. The model is the HW110SE, it has the tin plated top, 30mm arbor with a 5/8" thread and will take a stack dado.

I decided that I would strip the machine down and service it. While I'm at it I plan to add dust extraction beneath the blade and add a gas strut to the vertical trunnion to smooth the rise and fall.

*The saw when I picked it up...*




















*Top cleaned before removal*





*Inside before dismantling*

















*Taking apart*

















*Body stripped ready for shot blasting and powder coating*








*Body will be powder coated satin black, similar to the Harvey Black Edition european models*





That's it so far, will update with progress


----------



## Ttrees (3 Apr 2019)

I'm at the same job at the moment on an old Italian tablesaw in bad nick, scraping and wire brushing off the corrosion, and cutting some rust out

Are you going down to the bare metal, is that necessary?

I bought some Isopon zinc 182 primer as shown in Wallace's Wadkin LQ thread, which was on discount  
I would make sure its gloss paint that you use...
If you can get that paint in a satin gloss, is it still ultra smooth?
Sawdust sticks to non gloss paint, I wish I painted my bandsaw in enamel paint instead of the junk I used, as it looks like a dogs dinner now.
Good luck with the saw
Tom


----------



## Baja-king (3 Apr 2019)

I was just going to spray over it but because it's possibly enamel you could get a reaction. I spoke with a local powder coat company in Caerphilly and he said that he'd shot blast it to bare metal, powder coat satin black and bake at 200° all for £75 so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Noel (3 Apr 2019)

Trunnions, gears and drives look in good nick, or at least not overly used. 
Is the rise and fall stiff/heavy? You may find it may not need any assistance once cleaned up and lubed. I find a combination of wax and silicone spray applied on an regular basis keeps everything sweet.
Is the tinned top resistant to scratches etc? Would reflections etc be an issue if polished up? Maybe the pics show it more shiny than what it is.
And lastly, will be interested in extraction below the blade. I've only ever seen one example (on a older Unisaw) and that was a complex piece of fabrication due to the trunnion swing arc and the rise and fall mech.


----------



## marcros (3 Apr 2019)

I always wanted one of the deft saws from the first time I saw them.


----------



## Baja-king (3 Apr 2019)

Noel":kf6hhkli said:


> Trunnions, gears and drives look in good nick, or at least not overly used.
> Is the rise and fall stiff/heavy? You may find it may not need any assistance once cleaned up and lubed. I find a combination of wax and silicone spray applied on an regular basis keeps everything sweet.
> Is the tinned top resistant to scratches etc? Would reflections etc be an issue if polished up? Maybe the pics show it more shiny than what it is.
> And lastly, will be interested in extraction below the blade. I've only ever seen one example (on a older Unisaw) and that was a complex piece of fabrication due to the trunnion swing arc and the rise and fall mech.



The new version has a gas strut which got me thinking, the combined weight of the vertical trunnion and the motor is 38kg so a lot of downward force, I thing a gas strut may make for smoother action but I'm going to rebuild it first and see if needed. The top is not that shiny, the photo makes it look more so.

Yes I think the dust extraction will be a challenge, they have added it to the newer version of the saw...

*Older version of trunnion* 





*Current version of the trunnion*


----------



## Baja-king (5 Apr 2019)

*Trunnions cleaned ready for painting*


----------



## Noel (6 Apr 2019)

Only one of the 6 images showing? May well be me.


----------



## marcros (6 Apr 2019)

same for me :-(


----------



## Baja-king (6 Apr 2019)

Google images playing up, will try and sort out


----------



## Baja-king (6 Apr 2019)

Hopefully there now?


----------



## Noel (7 Apr 2019)

Yep, thanks but the earlier parts ones have gone along with one in your first post, would suggest another more reliable/forum friendly host. Imgur works well, no need even for an account.


----------



## Baja-king (7 Apr 2019)

Great will check it out, Thanks


----------



## Noel (7 Apr 2019)




----------



## SammyQ (7 Apr 2019)

I'm seeing nowt too. 
Sam


----------



## Baja-king (7 Apr 2019)

Have relinked all photos to imgur, hopefully all good now?


----------



## Baja-king (7 Apr 2019)

*Trunnion parts painted*





















*Top edges cleaned ready for primer*


----------



## Noel (7 Apr 2019)

All good.


----------



## Baja-king (12 Apr 2019)

*Base back from Castle Coatings*


----------



## Noel (13 Apr 2019)

That's looking well, great value for money. 
Hard to tell from these or previous images but Is the sawdust chute shaped, if there is one, or just a flat bottom?


----------



## Baja-king (14 Apr 2019)

It's flat with curled edges


----------



## Baja-king (14 Apr 2019)




----------



## Noel (15 Apr 2019)

Might be worth a look at putting a chute in, 30-45 degree fall really helps with extraction. Although I suppose many might be happy without.


----------



## Baja-king (26 Apr 2019)

Going for under the blade extraction so hopefully it will be ok


----------



## Baja-king (26 Apr 2019)

Update

Unfortunately the wonderful weather over the bank holiday got my wife excited about getting on with the garden so my own time has been precious.

Have made some progress however.

Replaced front bearing on the motor due to a slight bit of play
Replaced both bearings on the arbor for good measure.


----------



## Noel (26 Apr 2019)

Looking good. 
Dust shroud next then?


----------



## Westwood (26 Apr 2019)

Looks great so far - keeping a close eye on this as I have a SIP 1332 ten inch one to refurbish also. I guess the refurb process will be very similar


----------



## Baja-king (27 Apr 2019)

Noel":23yqi49e said:


> Looking good.
> Dust shroud next then?



Yep


----------



## Noel (19 May 2019)

How you getting on with the TS?


----------



## Baja-king (19 May 2019)

It's on hold for the next 9 weeks as I'm in Croatia filming.

I started with the extraction using HDPE sheet, will continue when I get back


----------



## BTR (19 May 2019)

Really helpful thread this i have the same saw which i bought brand new from lyndhurst the deft T30 Gold Top.
It has had very little use and in my opinion is a excellent table saw will follow this thread closely.


----------



## Baja-king (28 May 2020)

OK, so It's been a year and a lot has happened.

Been working away and recovered from having a tumour removed from my colon 

But anyway, after 8 weeks of convalescing I have finally had some time in the 'Shop'

The dust shroud is complete, just waiting for an emergency stop switch to finish the refurb and have the saw working again


----------



## Baja-king (8 Jun 2020)

Some final pictures...


----------



## Westwood (21 Jun 2020)

Baja, thats a really good job, hope you're pleased with the final result?
That Incra fence set up looks impressive. Is that American ?
Your sequence of pics make it all look easy  
I'm just starting out on a similar project but everything is a first time experience for me - a table saw virgin.....


----------



## Baja-king (28 Jun 2020)

Yes I am, the saw cost me £950 and I have spent £150 on paint and parts etc so for £1100 and some labour it's a very good saw. The fence is from the USA, I bought it from the Woodworkers Workshop 

https://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/produ ... 8671167427


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (28 Jun 2020)

Great job.
Can I ask about the router top. 
How is it attached, why did you decide to put it on the left rather than right, any other details that maybe useful as I’m about to embark on this. 
Unfortunately can’t figure out how to mount something similar to that lovely under blade extract on my xcalibur.


----------



## Baja-king (28 Jun 2020)

Thanks. The router top is mounted with the hardware that comes with the Incra fence combo kit https://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/colle ... t-hardware The reason it is on the left is because I get much more space to work around the router table.

*Table on Left:*




*Table on right:*


----------

